# Need help disabling Java security warning



## Lucas Garron (Feb 2, 2009)

Ever since I upgraded to some version of Java 6 to get Java to work on Chrome, the following dialog box pops up EVERY single time a Java applet tries to load (that's once per applet on every page):






(It always says 1.6.0-rc)

This happens in FF, IE, Opera, and Chrome. I need to click "Run" or else I can't get back to the browser. If I press "Cancel", the box re-appears repeatedly until I finally press "Run". Then the applet starts loading.

Essentially, this provides no security for me. It has only cost me hours of productivity, involving thousands of clicks (in fact, probably over 9000 clicks by now). It's especially annoying on applet pages, where I have a 30-second "Run"-clicking session.

So, does anyone have any suggestions?
I'm running Windows XP, SP2. Nothing in the Java Control Panel works, downgrading/upgrading Java didn't do anything, and I haven't found any other place that seems to have appropriate security options.


----------



## hr.mohr (Feb 2, 2009)

[insert windows joke]

Have you tried to remove all JRE's from Java Runtime Settings for applets? And then make a complete uninstall/reinstall of Java?


----------

